# What would you rate a PAX who pooped in your car?



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

If a PAX just moved their body between the front seats and rear seats, while sitting in the back, and started taking a dump while you were taking them to their requested destination, without warning you that it was about to happen or asking you to pull over or anything, just started doing it, how would you rate them and what would you do? I heard this happened recently to an Uber Eats driver I talk to who also does regular Uber and picks up PAX.

Again, the main question is, how would you rate them?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Rate them? I would first pull over and have them clean it themselves. I don’t care if they didn’t bring supplies. Then I would drive to a detail place and ask them how much. Then I would turn to the rider and say “ did you hear what he said.”


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Rate them? I would first pull over and have them clean it themselves. I don't care if they didn't bring supplies. Then I would drive to a detail place and ask them how much. Then I would turn to the rider and say " did you hear what he said."


I think you are being unrealistic. Its either you finish the ride or you don't. To think a PAX is going to stay with the car while also being charged per minute and per mile while you confront them about it and drive to a detail shop is not going to happen. Most PAX would cancel on their side and walk away if you did that. Come on.

Again, how would you rate them?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

The Jax said:


> I think you are being unrealistic. Its either you finish the ride or you don't. To think a PAX is going to stay with the car while also being charged per minute and per mile while you confront them about it and drive to a detail shop is not going to happen. Most PAX would cancel on their side and walk away if you did that. Come on.
> 
> Again, how would you rate them?


Maybe in your world but not in mine. That's exactly what would happen. I could care less about them canceling but leaving would not be an option for them. There lucky Im that nice but beating someone up would lead to further problems for me.

I know your trolling with this post but I'll entertain you. What would I rate them. I would give them a 5 star of course!?! I mean cmon. What kind of silly question is that?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> I know your trolling with this post but I'll entertain you.


Well not really. I heard it happened to someone else so I am wondering how others would rate them and react,


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I think you are being unrealistic. Its either you finish the ride or you don't. To think a PAX is going to stay with the car while also being charged per minute and per mile while you confront them about it and drive to a detail shop is not going to happen. Most PAX would cancel on their side and walk away if you did that. Come on.
> 
> Again, how would you rate them?


I would get violent.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Google: Nearest police precinct near me.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I couldn't say till it actually happened to me but my inclination would be to get violent and use their limp body to clean it up.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Are we talking about having an accident in their pants/diaper or pulling down their pant and taking a dump on the seat? Mess or no mess?

If it's fully contained in the pants/diaper, I'm not going to rate down for that. I've had rides before like that. No mess on the seats just bad smell.

My cousin apparently had a diarrhea accident on the seats from an old lady one of his first several rides, which was also his last ride he did as a driver.

If someone made a mess on the seats I'd probably be forgiving if it was an accident, especially if they apologized. No sense filing a complaint only to get retribution from the pax.


If someone did it apparently on purpose and pulled down their pants to do it on the seat and vandalize my car, that would seriously upset me and I'd probably give them a 1 star and a complaint, and I'd consider filing a police report, especially if it was a dude.

But if they got the whole turd on the rubber floor mat, between the seats, I'd just say whatever and hose that mat down. At least they tried to get it on the floor mat instead of the seats. If it was a lady I'd offer her some wet naps and hand sanitizer.

A turd on the seats sounds like a more disgusting and horrible mess than a typical vomit, but I guess a turd on the floor mat would be super easy to clean compared to any vomit on the seat. I'd have to drive home to clean it off but at least I wouldn't have to put the car out of commission for hours to clean the seats.

One of my peeing pax got most of her pee on the mat and only a little bit on the edge of the seat and it was much appreciated compared to others that basically soaked the whole seat. I wish more pax would aim for the floor mat with whatever substances are about to exit their body involuntarily.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

The Jax said:


> If a PAX just moved their body between the front seats and rear seats, while sitting in the back, and started taking a dump while you were taking them to their requested destination, without warning you that it was about to happen or asking you to pull over or anything, just started doing it, how would you rate them and what would you do? I heard this happened recently to an Uber Eats driver I talk to who also does regular Uber and picks up PAX.
> 
> Again, the main question is, how would you rate them?


Did they tip in the app or CASH?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Are we talking about having an accident in their pants/diaper or pulling down their pant and taking a dump on the seat?


Basically just going to the bathroom because they have to. I would assume a sense of urgency but not an emergency. Not on the seat. On the floor between the back seat and front seat.



Trafficat said:


> Mess or no mess?


From my understanding from being told about it its solid and not diarrhea.



Trafficat said:


> If it's fully contained in the pants/diaper...


Its not. Its on the floor.



Trafficat said:


> If someone did it apparently on purpose and pulled down their pants to do it on the seat and vandalize my car....


This person was just going because they needed to but was not doing it out of spite or to purposely be destructive.



Trafficat said:


> But if they got the whole turd on the rubber floor mat, between the seats, I'd just say whatever and hose that mat down. At least they tried to get it on the floor mat instead of the seats. If it was a lady I'd offer her some wet naps and hand sanitizer.
> 
> A turd on the seats sounds like a more disgusting and horrible mess than a typical vomit, but I guess a turd on the floor mat would be super easy to clean compared to any vomit on the seat. I'd have to drive home to clean it off but at least I wouldn't have to put the car out of commission for hours to clean the seats.


I agree.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

What kind of question is this? I’d obviously pull over and end the ride ASAP if I saw them doing that. I’d give them the lowest rating of 1. If they did that in my car, they’d still get a job. I’d take pictures file a complaint and get the pitiful cleaning fee.

Thankfully I never experienced that.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> What kind of question is this? I'd obviously pull over and end the ride ASAP if I saw them doing that. I'd give them the lowest rating of 1. If they did that in my car, they'd still get a job. I'd take pictures file a complaint and get the pitiful cleaning fee.
> 
> Thankfully I never experienced that.


Of course if you were the rider in this instance, there would be no visible evidence to take a picture of... :roflmao:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Of course if you were the rider in this instance, there would be no visible evidence to take a picture of... :roflmao:


True but a smell may linger days later.

I don't know how I put the word "job" in my response. I meant they'd still get a 1.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> True but a smell may linger days later.
> 
> I don't know how I put the word "job" in my response. I meant they'd still get a 1.


When I read it the first time, I took it as a job of cleaning their own mess up...

Now that I have read it 4 times... my only reasonable conclusion is... &#128169; in your car, you are hired! &#129300;&#128514;


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Now, now, let's put things into perspective!
If it were an all out dump on your car seat with nothing held back.....that's bad.
How about an innocent shard and couldn't be helped? Well...still bad!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I'd probably be to distraught to rate. Also someone who could poop in your car without care could probably punch your lights 💡 out or grab the wheel ⚙ and turn it or stab 🗡you or shoot🔫 you.

Never assume poop is the worse that could happen. So immediatly, pull over and run 🏃‍♀️💨


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

It would not end well for the pax.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I'd probably be to distraught to rate. Also someone who could poop in your car without care could probably punch your lights &#128161; out or grab the wheel ⚙ and turn it or stab &#128481;you or shoot&#128299; you.
> 
> Never assume poop is the worse that could happen. So immediatly, pull over and run &#127939;‍♀&#128168;


I can't get this image out of my mind that as someone is doing #2 in a driver's car, the driver is running down the street. &#128512;


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Can you just burn the car?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Can you just burn the car?


Plan B


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I'd probably be to distraught to rate. Also someone who could poop in your car without care could probably punch your lights &#128161; out or grab the wheel ⚙ and turn it or stab &#128481;you or shoot&#128299; you.
> 
> Never assume poop is the worse that could happen. So immediatly, pull over and run &#127939;‍♀&#128168;


Getting shot (or shot at) is a much more awesome story to tell the police, then the alternative, a pax pooped in your car...

Although, getting shot at could potentially scare you enough that you would poop in your own car... defeating the purpose of paragraph 1 above... :roflmao:


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

5 ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Neither uber nor my competitors (i.e. the other drivers) pay me for accurate ratings. 

I would involve police and press charges. They would be getting a free ride in a cop car.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I think some male drivers here would give 5 stars if it was a female who pooped and she let him watch. Just saying.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I want to say 1 star, but I would probably go for 2 because it's so messed up and creative that it deserves more of a stand-out rating.

Also I would get my car detailed on pax's dime and then trade it in. I couldn't live with the knowledge that there was once an actual human turd anywhere in the cabin.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

The Jax said:


> What would you rate a PAX who pooped in your car?


It's pretty out there!

Is it some sort of new movement?

#DumpinDarkiesMatter

.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

The Jax said:


> Again, the main question is, how would you rate them?


That would be least of my concerns


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I couldn't live with the knowledge that there was once an actual human turd anywhere in the cabin.


Bear will tell a story about a dog. A big dog (malamute). Bear had to drive the dog to the vet (long story). Bear was driving a pickup truck. Dog was sitting on the pax seat. Dog realized it had to go. Dog stood up and started squatting towards bear. Bear smacked dog's butt away with a turd hanging halfway out and pulled over, but it was too late, the dog sat down with the turd half out of its butt and crushed said turd in between the seats, right on the seat belt latch.

Bear got a hose and gave that cab a good spraying.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear will tell a story about a dog. A big dog (malamute). Bear had to drive the dog to the vet (long story). Bear was driving a pickup truck. Dog was sitting on the pax seat. Dog realized it had to go. Dog stood up and started squatting towards bear. Bear smacked dog's butt away with a turd hanging halfway out and pulled over, but it was too late, the dog sat down with the turd half out of its butt and crushed said turd in between the seats, right on the seat belt latch.
> 
> Bear got a hose and gave that cab a good spraying.


This dog clearly does not like you if it was aiming it's missile launcher and missile directly at you... :roflmao:


----------



## Jerky Jeff (Jul 11, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Plan B
> View attachment 485272


my car's a piece of shit,
i probably wouldnt notice


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> This dog clearly does not like you if it was aiming it's missile launcher and missile directly at you... :roflmao:


Dog has been dead for 15 years, so bear won in the end!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jerky Jeff said:


> my car's a piece of shit,
> i probably wouldnt notice


So the poop will blend right in. Think you figured out the life hack &#128077;.

&#128169;+&#128169;:&#128169;


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

The Jax said:


> If a PAX just moved their body between the front seats and rear seats, while sitting in the back, and started taking a dump while you were taking them to their requested destination, without warning you that it was about to happen or asking you to pull over or anything, just started doing it, how would you rate them and what would you do? I heard this happened recently to an Uber Eats driver I talk to who also does regular Uber and picks up PAX.
> 
> Again, the main question is, how would you rate them?


I am going to assume you miss-typed rate with beat and the answer is yes. Then sue them for damage.
And in this situation its a one star with a phone call to the police.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jerky Jeff said:


> Let's put it this way,
> my interior is so rancid that
> when A pretty female rider farted
> the interior
> ...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Dog has been dead for 15 years, so bear won in the end!


But the memory will last you a lifetime... :roflmao:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Jax said:


> If a PAX just moved their body between the front seats and rear seats, while sitting in the back, and started taking a dump while you were taking them to their requested destination, without warning you that it was about to happen or asking you to pull over or anything, just started doing it, how would you rate them and what would you do? I heard this happened recently to an Uber Eats driver I talk to who also does regular Uber and picks up PAX.
> 
> Again, the main question is, how would you rate them?


2 turds & a Smear.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Can you just burn the car?


I would!


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

If this happened that would be the end of my driving days because I would beat the shit out of this person if it’s a guy and rub their face on the $hit, and if it’s a girl I would rub the shit the $hit all over her. With that said how do you not notice this happening. I def take a glance at pax every once in a while to make sure nothing strange is going on.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

The Jax said:


> Again, the main question is, how would you rate them?


#2


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I'd rate them as about to get a Beat down. I wish a MF would....


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I'd just clean it up with Uber provided disinfectant.

Rinse it off with bottled water provided for all riders.

Then dry it with the hair dryer, also provided for the riders.

3 stars, since the rider was considerate enough to not poop on me.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i would call uber support and tell them not to match me with amber heard anymore.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

3 pages already, just wow! If this thread gets to 10 pages, I’m officially quitting this site (for the 4th time). Just too much 💩.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Invisible said:


> 3 pages already, just wow! If this thread gets to 10 pages, I'm officially quitting this site (for the 4th time). Just too much &#128169;.


I've noticed that if a thread's subject is either poop or women it will often reach double digits &#129315;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I've noticed that if a thread's subject is either poop or women it will often reach double digits &#129315;


Very true and also for Ben & Kang's threads that normally get to 25 pages.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I think I am going to request an Uber and then poop myself in the Uber and see what it is I get rated... 

Will have to request a decent length ride as I am feeling a tad constipated today, and may take a few minutes to do my business... 😂


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'd leave their corpse in a dumpster.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

The Jax said:


> If a PAX just moved their body between the front seats and rear seats, while sitting in the back, and started taking a dump while you were taking them to their requested destination, without warning you that it was about to happen or asking you to pull over or anything, just started doing it, how would you rate them and what would you do? I heard this happened recently to an Uber Eats driver I talk to who also does regular Uber and picks up PAX.
> 
> Again, the main question is, how would you rate them?


Hard to rate a corpse



ANT 7 said:


> I'd leave their corpse in a dumpster.


Lol damn beat me to it


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> Hard to rate a corpse


5 ⭐- freshly dead
1 ⭐- putrefaction, bloat, full on noxious smells

2-4⭐Subjective to bodily noises, smells, body suddenly sitting up, and wait time to load/unload, etc...

&#128514; :thumbup:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> 3 pages already, just wow! If this thread gets to 10 pages, I'm officially quitting this site (for the 4th time). Just too much &#128169;.





ariel5466 said:


> I've noticed that if a thread's subject is either poop or women it will often reach double digits &#129315;


What the heck! Why didn't I get any notifications that this thread came back to life 



SinTaxERROR said:


> 5 ⭐- freshly dead
> 1 ⭐- putrefaction, bloat, full on noxious smells
> 
> 2-4⭐Subjective to bodily noises, smells, body suddenly sitting up, and wait time to load/unload, etc...
> ...


Not your first rodeo -o:



Invisible said:


> Very true and also for Ben & Kang's threads that normally get to 25 pages.


Shill threads usually become controversially popular. Plus breasts. Although that doesn't explain Ben.


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

The Jax said:


> If a PAX just moved their body between the front seats and rear seats, while sitting in the back, and started taking a dump while you were taking them to their requested destination, without warning you that it was about to happen or asking you to pull over or anything, just started doing it, how would you rate them and what would you do? I heard this happened recently to an Uber Eats driver I talk to who also does regular Uber and picks up PAX.
> 
> Again, the main question is, how would you rate them?


probably 3 stars


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Shill threads usually become controversially popular. Plus breasts. Although that doesn't explain Ben.


So are you a shill then? &#128512;. Yes the controversial threads are popular. Your threads are probably are probably the most read and most popular. You could write about picking up your dog's poop, and I bet it would still get to 10 pages.

I haven't seen Ben's posts. Anyone know if he's still around?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> So are you a shill then? &#128512;. Yes the controversial threads are popular. Your threads are probably are probably the most read and most popular. You could write about picking up your dog's poop, and I bet it would still get to 10 pages.
> 
> I haven't seen Ben's posts. Anyone know if he's still around?


If I write about dog poop, I'll get 30 pages. But that's because poop is quite the attraction here &#128175;.

I'm usually in the minority with my views on how to handle pax, rides, tips, etc. Anyone in the minority is usually the shill. So hey I'll accept it ☺

I think Ben had a thread recently in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yeah he's gone AWOL. Hope he is busy.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> If I write about dog poop, I'll get 30 pages. But that's because poop is quite the attraction here &#128175;.


&#128512;. Ok that can be your next poll.

Thanks for response on Ben.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> &#128512;. Ok that can be your next poll.


Poop, pee or barf

Or all of the above &#129300;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Poop, pee or barf
> 
> Or all of the above &#129300;


3 separate pools?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> 3 separate pools?


No in one poll. 3 different options. Which is the least worst &#128514;. Started off as a joke but I might actually do it now.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> No in one poll. 3 different options. Which is the least worst &#128514;. Started off as a joke but I might actually do it now.


Hahaha! I'm sure the mods hate me now for suggesting it.

You can pose the question, which would you rather have a pax do in your car...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Hahaha! I'm sure the kids hate me now for suggesting it.
> 
> You can pose the question, which would you rather have a pax do in your car...


Now that I see it written back to me it sounds bad &#128514;. Maybe I'll skip it.

Think someone called me poop queen or something when I first started because I always talked about it.

But with 2 little kids it's usually a topic of conversation &#129335;‍♀.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear smacked dog's butt away with a turd hanging halfway out and pulled over, but it was too late, the dog sat down with the turd half out of its butt and crushed said turd in between the seats, right on the seat belt latch.
> 
> Bear got a hose and gave that cab a good spraying.


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

love malamutes. love bears.

would have paid to see.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> 3 separate pools?


It's easy to poop, pee, and barf all in the same pool... :roflmao:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

The Jax said:


> If a PAX just moved their body between the front seats and rear seats, while sitting in the back, and started taking a dump while you were taking them to their requested destination, without warning you that it was about to happen or asking you to pull over or anything, just started doing it, how would you rate them and what would you do? I heard this happened recently to an Uber Eats driver I talk to who also does regular Uber and picks up PAX.
> 
> Again, the main question is, how would you rate them?


5.0
The pax gave you chit chat material for your life. You can duplicate the same story over and over again. That is a 5.0.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> It's easy to poop, pee, and barf all in the same pool... :roflmao:


Uber pool is dangerous. I can see this hypothetical scenario... One rider will poop. The adjacent rider will laugh hysterically at the pooper, and start peeing uncontrollably. The third passenger will be nauseated by the smell and vomit all over everything.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> It's easy to poop, pee, and barf all in the same pool... :roflmao:


Hahaha, yes! I meant poll not pool (as I tyoed wrong). And if someone does all that in a pool, I'm outta there.

A few years ago, I went to a public pool with my nieces and nephew. And some kid did do #2 in it. It was like the Caddyshack moment, except without Bill Murray and the candy bar.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

2


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Uber pool is dangerous. I can see this hypothetical scenario... One rider will poop. The adjacent rider will laugh hysterically at the pooper, and start peeing uncontrollably. The third passenger will be nauseated by the smell and vomit all over everything.


This is why I always need to sit in an isle seat... or a seat with the least resistance to escape...

I would hate to be trapped between the pooper and the pee-er... it would be like having to choose between being stuck in the mud, or swimming through the lake... &#128514; :roflmao:


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The Jax said:


> If a PAX just moved their body between the front seats and rear seats, while sitting in the back, and started taking a dump while you were taking them to their requested destination, without warning you that it was about to happen or asking you to pull over or anything, just started doing it, how would you rate them and what would you do? I heard this happened recently to an Uber Eats driver I talk to who also does regular Uber and picks up PAX.
> 
> Again, the main question is, how would you rate them?


How is this even a serious question?
er...dead?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Was any corn involved? Asking for a dietitian friend.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Great answers, mostly everyone. For those of you who were wondering, after care consideration, if this happened to me, I would rate them a 2. I always felt a 1 should be reserved for hostile or rude people. This PAX wasn't rude, they just had a need to use the bathroom for number 2 and did it in a place that was inappropriate.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

I’d rate that pax DOA.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Rate them? I would first pull over and have them clean it themselves. I don't care if they didn't bring supplies. Then I would drive to a detail place and ask them how much. Then I would turn to the rider and say " did you hear what he said."


Why would you drive to a cleaning place. Why not just end or complete the ride and submit a cleaning fee?


----------

